# Experiences with "TP-LINK 300Mps WLAN PCI Adapter (TL-WN851ND Wireless)"



## juedan (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello to the forum,

*D*oes anybody have experience with this WLAN card: TP-LINK 300Mps WLAN PCI Adaptor (TL-WN851ND Wireless Network Adapter)? I want to upgrade my FreeBSD router to a wireless LAN access point and therefore I'm looking for a WLAN card for the PCI bus.

Many *t*hanks for the answers.

Best regards

JueDan


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 19, 2013)

http://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TL-WN851ND says this has an AR9227 chipset.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath_hal(4)/HardwareSupport shows that chipset, but no support for it yet.  That page may not be up to date.


----------



## juedan (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the answer.
The wiki page is great. This makes searching much easier.

JueDan


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 19, 2013)

Some of that support may be on FreeBSD-10.0 only.


----------

